# Suggestions on finding a afro-Caribbean egg donor



## platinumb (May 31, 2009)

Hello does anyone have any suggestions of how I can locate a Afro-Caribbean egg donor?  My husband  and I have been trying to start our family for over 10 years and have been advised that our only chance is by egg donation.  My clinic has advised that Afro-Caribbean egg donors are far and few between.  I have tried a couple of forums, but have only had two responses and both pulled out.  I have also sent literature to local afro-Caribbean community centres and tried ********.


I have NHS funding in Birmingham, I understand private clinics in Manchester and London have Afro-Caribbean donors.  Has anyone transferred NHS funding to another city?


Thank you


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi have u tried south Africa they do it all through an agency or America good luck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Barbados is another alternative, some of the London clinics did have some black donors last year so maybe ring around Lister CRM etc and see


----------



## Tito (May 2, 2011)

Platinumb have u tried Lister in London i egg shared there a few months ago n they were quiet a few of us Afro caribean/ African ladies when i went for the open evenings goodluck.


----------



## lovelivinglife (Nov 12, 2011)

Dear Platinumb

I was in your shoes a year ago. I went on the waiting list for the London Women's Clinic, but was told that it might take up to two years for an African/African-Caribbean/dual heritage donor to arrive. I was even advised to take a white donor egg and use black donor sperm to produce a dual heritage child. In the end I sought advice from FF and some lovely friends suggested clinics abroad. I ended up going with the Dogus clinic in Cyprus (for a tandem cycle)which has a large selecton of African and Caribbean donors. My egg donor was Cuban and I met a Nigerian couple who managed to get a Nigerian donor egg. They have lots of nationalities.  I am now 21 weeks pregnant with twins! I couldn't be happier.  I understand that clinics in South Africa are good too and have baby pictures of donors and lots of different complexions etc. I wish you lots of luck. Best wishes

Lovelivinglife. x


----------



## venuspearl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm also afro caribbean and decided that Barbados Fertility Centre is for me.  Definately.  Short waiting list, Doners from afro carribbean background, top class facilities.  

Wish you luck. x


----------



## Sima (Aug 10, 2008)

Hello - I cannot comment on transferring NHS funding to another clinic but I can confirm that there are/were black egg donors at Lister clinic in London.  I was on their list earlier this year and when I called them in April they told me they had a number of donors but no recipients.  Most of their donors are egg sharers.  It might be worth giving them a call.  They might also be able to give you advice about transfering your funding.  Surely this can be done if there are not suitable donors in your area.  Another clinic you could try was Care in Nottingham.


----------

